# Iceland



## FastTrax (Jul 2, 2021)

www.visiticeland.com

www.facebook.com/guidetoiceland.is/

www.twitter.com/thisisiceland?lang=en

www.instagram.com/iceland/

www.lonelyplanet.com/iceland

www.afar.com/magazine/iceland-has-reopened-to-travelers-heres-everything-you-need-to-know

www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destination/iceland

www.wikitravel.org/en/Iceland

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceland


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh, goody, now I have an excuse to play Led Zeppelin's Immigrant Song, about Iceland.  Thanks, @FastTrax!  Your pics are marvelous, as usual.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

Most of my friends have been to Iceland at least once some of them even more... my o/h won't go.. just because his nemesis goes regularly every year , so talk about cut your nose off to spite your face.. so I've never been...


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oh, goody, now I have an excuse to play Led Zeppelin's Immigrant Song, about Iceland.  Thanks, @FastTrax!  Your pics are marvelous, as usual.



Always a pleasure Pepper, always a pleasure.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 3, 2021)

You better take your trip soon, because Iceland is becoming a puddle. Yes, the Ice is melting at an alarming rate. The new tourist event is to watch LIVE the ice melting!  Iceland is still absolutely beautiful, and full of wonders ( as shown above ). I mean it, don't wait too long to go. No more than five years...here is why.

What Worries Iceland? A World Without Ice. It Is Preparing.


----------

